# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Jetico Personal Firewall теперь платный

## SDA

Выпущена новая версия Jetico Personal Firewall 2.0.0.37 - $/€ 39.95.
http://www.jetico.com/jpf2setup.exe

Из изменений:

    * добавлены новые шаблоны правил для противостояния DoS-атакам
    * добавлены низкоуровневые правила для протоколов
    * исправлены проблемы с применением и проверкой пользовательской лицензии
    * исправлена ошибка при обновлении существующих правил
    * мастер настройки конфигураций теперь корректно определяет директории систеного окружения в среде операционных систем Windows x64
    * обновлены шаблоны настроек по умолчанию:
           Avant, Maxthon, Netscape 9, Safari
           Windows Vista UAC
          добавлена поддержка для компонентов Windows, которым необходим прямой доступ к сети
          исправлены проблемы с «Network Time Protocol Сlient».

http://www.jetico.com/index.htm#/jpf2.htm

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NoSpam!

гмм...,AVZ ни одного хука от Jetico не показывает...
напрмер ZA,OutPost видно, а тут нет.не видно...

----------

